# What does it mean when he moo's?



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's kind of silly, but chrono makes a noise that sounds exactly like a cow mooing, or sometimes it sounds like a fart. It's definitely not a growl, it's just like "moooooooooooooooo...." what are dogs trying to communicate when they make that noise?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Is it a groan? My terrier mix made all sorts of funny moaning and groaning sounds. They usually meant he was happy or he liked something. He would also stick his back foot in his ear (he had big ears) and scratch his ear and groan because it felt good to scratch an itch! :laugh:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's probably a groan, but it's pretty cowlike! At least it sounds like it's a good thing, because he usually moo's when I tell him to lay beside me on the couch.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I do this to my dog LMAO
Make all kind of sounds and see which ones he responds to. His fav is when I growl at him!
LOL
He "talks" back to me.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo makes the "mooo" noise when he's relaxed and is enjoying interaction. If I get just the right spot on his ears he does the "mooooo" that fades into him just pushing air past his lips and nose....and that ends with a snort. I think in the end the "moooo" sound in general is the sound a dog makes when they are super relaxed/happy and a growl or yip does not suit the situation. I know my dog is very VERY careful in his choice of sounds when he is trying to tell my dumb self something.


----------



## ufandrew (May 4, 2007)

Maya does that same noise, right after I tell her to switch me couches, and she lays down.

On queue, after she buries her head in her leg, she goes "Moooooooooooo" with her lips shut.

Crazy...


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

After lights out, Joey lays on his bed; after a few minutes makes a moaning sound. That usually means he's done for the day, and it's time for sleep.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL!!! FUNNY!!!

Viktor does this too... if I am sitting in the loveseat, watching TV for playing on the computer, he will jump on and curl up next to me with his head on the arm-rest. If I rest my elbow on him, like an arm-rest he makes this "mooo" noise.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Indra sounds like a deer. When she's playing with other dogs she opens her mouth widely and that biiig looong "roar" comes out which just sounds like deers. Sometimes I think she's yelling at Judge. She's the only one that's doing that in this household. It's not growling, it's really like she's roaring in a femalish doggish kind of way LOL


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

some breeds are more vocal than others, I call my GSD girl my "moaning lisa" because she moans and sighs so often.  My black lab is my "sassy boy" because he growls all the time, but they aren't angry growls, often he's wagging his tail and growling, usually it's talking back to me... Dogs are funny.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Davey Benson said:


> some breeds are more vocal than others, I call my GSD girl my "moaning lisa" because she moans and sighs so often.  My black lab is my "sassy boy" because he growls all the time, but they aren't angry growls, often he's wagging his tail and growling, usually it's talking back to me... Dogs are funny.


Moaning Lisa? :rofl:


----------

